

Facebook Has Decreased Page Reach, And Here’s Why - neya
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/16/facebook-has-decreased-page-reach-and-heres-why/

======
cyphersanctus
Im glad more people are pointing to this problem. Facebook is trying to
silence the issue by implying it hasn't changed the reach of posts. In my case
I saw a drop from 8.5 million people reached per week, to 2 million. Posting
the same kind of content ive been posting for three years. Its a terrible
thing to see that the people who have been creating content that has given
facebook billions of ad pageviews, are now being squeezed in order to maintain
the natural reach we once had.

